# Fuel tank cleaning & sealing



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

My 520 fuel tank has a small amount of rust that should be taken care of. Years ago we had a bacon bit plant that had live steam available & it did a fantastic job cleaning tanks. That is no longer an option here so what is the best way to go about cleaning the tank? What do I use to coat the inside?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How bad is the rust? Is it like thick,scaly rust,or light ?
If it's light,just use vinegar on it,and rinse well,then dry it.
If it's heavy,scaly rust,any attempt to clean it may cause pinholes,so it might be best to take it to a radiator/fuel tank repair shop.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

It really isn't bad, just looks like a light sanding would clean it up. If you could get to it. I'll give the vinegar a try. Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure if this would work on your tractor tank but it does on motorcycle tanks.
Remove tank and let inside dry,than throw in couple ball bearing least half inch and shake the hell out of it..repeat number of times,dump anything loose out,now couple qts. of Coke Coca dump inside again shake number times let set...dump Coke rinse w/soapy water than rinse w/water.

Gives us update on your findings. edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually I heard of something like that Thomas, I may have to try something on my '37 Cockshutt 70. It's been sitting for a bit with a busted fuel bowl under the tank. Got a new fuel bowl assembly now so when the weather is good I may have to get back at the old girl and get her running again.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

PICTURES, BILL!! We want pictures !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

" I may have to try something on my '37 Cockshutt 70"

Hope your not toying w/my emotions Bill..you lucky son of gun.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope not toying at all. I love that old iron! Here are my girls, the '37 Cockshutt 70 on steel, and a '48 Cockshutt 60 on rubber.
















There should be a short movie clip in the video section of the '37 pulling an old Cockshutt manure spreader....just having fun with my nieces.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..very nice..who wouldn't drool.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool, now back to gas tank sealer. What is the best tank sealer out there? I have the tank cleaned up & want to seal it with something that is resistant to alcohol or other fuel additives. What is everybody using?


----------

